# Censorship



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

What is going on?

I included the name of another forum in one of my posts and it was automatically changed to ********!

Are you scared of healthy competition? Or are you just trying to make your members look like they post sentences that don't make sense?

Personally, I have registered with, and posted on all 3 forums, and intend to continue doing so, but if this form of censorship continues I will have to re-asses my membership of this particular forum.

Just how ridiculous is this situation going to get?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, it has been removed. Posting should be OK now.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thankyou Jae.

Much appreciated.

I have tested the names again, but won't take the piss by posting them here with no need to do so.

Thanks again.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

phodge, the filters were put in place because a select few individuals decided to abuse the PM system and their signature area. As Jae says, these restrictions are now lifted, but if the abuse resumes then the filters will obviously have to be put back in. Nobody is scared of competition and the last thing we want is censorship, but having the mods/admin of other the sites taking the piss to such an extent again, is not an option.


----------

